# Can we talk ice cream toppings for a moment?



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Just a quick survey: what do you use for ice cream toppings (let's say vanilla)? Fruit, syrups or sauces, jimmies, sugars or candies, nuts, crumbled cake/cookies or granola, more ice cream, nothing at all (naked ice cream)? Do you go for natural or processed? Any homemade preferences?

I'm curious because we just discovered Magic Shell -- I swear I had no idea this was a thing! We do fruit, sometimes jimmies, but usually we'll eat the ice cream on its own. This was unprecedented and quite a revelation (I know, I ought to get out more!)


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Natural/naked.

Do yourself a favor. Head on over to Trader Joe's and buy a jar of coconut butter. It should cost less than $5. Whenever your kids want magic shell, mix a little bit of that with some cocoa and a tiny bit of sugar real well. Then pour it onto the ice cream. Instant magic shell and much, much healthier.


----------



## DMichaelis (May 4, 2014)

It depends. Usually nothing, but sometimes I'll add nuts or have it with cookies/cake. I love ice cream. My favorite is the Snicker's ice cream by Breyers.


----------



## August8 (Sep 5, 2014)

Crushed peanuts, berries and sprinkles!!! Vanilla is my favourite flavor and now you have me wanting to go out for ice cream at 12am because we only have flavored stuff at home


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

> what do you use for ice cream toppings


Usually, more ice cream...


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm assuming that magic shell is what we call ice magic here - it's like chocolate topping but it sets hard like chocolate on the icecream?

I used to have when I was a kid and have just rediscovered it and it's become a nightly thing. And yeah, I was thinking of making my own. My other favourite is getting a small square of ready rolled pastry and chopping really thin slices of apple over it + cinnamon and sugar. Quick and easy apple pie and icecream


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

AA2014 said:


> Do yourself a favor. Head on over to Trader Joe's and buy a jar of coconut butter.


TJ's junkie, how did you know?  Actually, I did a little research and the Magic Shell can be made with chocolate chips and coconut oil in 30 seconds on the microwave. We'll be making our own. Tho, I am not against adding coconut butter for a smoother taste! (YUM)


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

kathrynoh said:


> I'm assuming that magic shell is what we call ice magic here - it's like chocolate topping but it sets hard like chocolate on the icecream?


Yes it is. And thanks for sharing the idea! We will try that.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

MILO! On Vanilla ice-cream! Australian Milo that is, I found out from experience that Asian, South American, even Kiwi Milo is A TOTALLY DIFFERENT THING AND NOT AT ALL THE SAME AND HOMESICK AUSSIES SHOULD NOT BUY, LET ALONE EAT IT. 

Yeah...


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry, August8, I didn't mean to unleash the munchies!


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Bec said:


> MILO!


I'm sorry that you've been subjected to versions that ruined the memory from childhood. I'm not sure we have that in the US (although we had a large group of Aussies here a few years back teaching in the public schools so perhaps there is some specialty store that imports it).


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Kali.Amanda said:


> I'm sorry that you've been subjected to versions that ruined the memory from childhood. I'm not sure we have that in the US (although we had a large group of Aussies here a few years back teaching in the public schools so perhaps there is some specialty store that imports it).


It was really hard... actually, pretty much impossible, to find Aussie Milo in Canada. It was usually from the Philippines. Not right... Knew more than one Aussie who got excited when they saw Milo in the shop, bought it, then spat it out in disgust. My mother was awesome and sent it over every 6 months or so.

A Kiwi friend was rather puzzled at my complaining when I ran out one time, and gave me hers - her mother had sent her some in a care package, but she didn't like it much.

It was not the same.

Why do they package things identically when they're completely different products?!

.... Okay, now I know I'm really procrastinating. I should be writing an essay for English about modal verbs, but instead am lamenting the fact it's hard to find good Aussie Milo in North America, even though I've been living back in Australia for almost a year now, and have a huge tin of Milo in my kitchen...


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't like ice cream.

But being Aussie, all I can say is Milo is as evil as Nutella. I want both. A lot. But I don't because I'm a good girl.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Milo on icecream is awesome. I'm pretty good with Milo - we've had a tin in the cupboard long enough for it to get to that gluggy stage! No so much with nutella. 

With ice magic/magic shell, if you chop up strawberries and add them, the chocolate hardens on the strawberries and makes them like they are chocolate coated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe a squirt of chocolate syrup then lots and lots of whipped cream. I'm a much bigger fan of whipped cream than I am of ice cream. 

How about a brownie underneath or even chocolate cake?


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Bec said:


> .... Okay, now I know I'm really procrastinating.


OK, off to work, you!!!  Actually, keep this note and you might be able to use it in a story sometime. It's evocative. But write your essay first!


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

ᵹ⃝⃝⃝ᶓ said:


> But being Aussie, all I can say is Milo is as evil as Nutella. I want both. A lot. But I don't because I'm a good girl.


That is a heck of a statement and now I want some Milo too! Luckily I have a friend in Sydney, maybe if I convince him I *need* this for my birthday...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lots of ice cream connoisseurs in  Not Quite Kindle, I'm sure -- so I'm moving this topic there. 


me: I like Hershey's chocolate syrup. Some fudge topics are good -- but most don't taste very chocolatty.  My husband uses fruit preserves.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I like bananas topped with Belgian chocolate ice cream and drizzled with macadamia or almond nut butter.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks, Ann!

Jan, I am not crazy about bananas but I did like these tiny bananas that used to grow in Puerto Rico (they were creamier and sweeter than the regular bananas, not as mealy). Those would be perfect with the macadamias or the almond butter!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Kali.Amanda said:


> Thanks, Ann!
> 
> Jan, I am not crazy about bananas but I did like these tiny bananas that used to grow in Puerto Rico (they were creamier and sweeter than the regular bananas, not as mealy). Those would be perfect with the macadamias or the almond butter!


The macadamia nut butter is just 'runny' enough to drizzle. Peanut butter is too thick to drizzle on anything.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Funny that after decades, I now have a whole new perspective on ice cream and it has suddenly become an adventure to conquer in its many new flavors that suddenly have opened up!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Anyone else still remember the days when all you could get was vanilla and strawberry - and if you were lucky, chocolate? And if you went to a certain shop they even had green ice cream (no idea what flavour it was supposed to be.) There were wafers and cornets, and an expensive choc ice  .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If I'm having vanilla ice cream, all I really want/need on it is a healthy dose of Hershey's chocolate syrup. Same for chocolate ice cream, for that matter. Most other flavors, I'm fine with just the ice cream. Of course, this is all hypothetical for the most part these days, as I'm trying really hard to avoid most such empty calories.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for playing


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Chopped strawberries and crushed digestive biscuit. Perhaps also with chopped up dark chocolate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Anyone else still remember the days when all you could get was vanilla and strawberry - and if you were lucky, chocolate? And if you went to a certain shop they even had green ice cream (no idea what flavour it was supposed to be.) There were wafers and cornets, and an expensive choc ice .


Pistachio. Love it, but I haven't had it in many, many years.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Over vanilla ice cream: caramel, or crushed Heath bars, or turtle (chocolate, caramel, and pecans)
Over chocolate ice cream: plain, or caramel, or (back when I could eat gluten) dusty road (marshmallow with powdered malt, with or without peanuts)


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Annalog said:


> dusty road (marshmallow with powdered malt, with or without peanuts)


That's new to me too. Interesting!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Melted Mars Bars over vanilla (or any!) ice cream. Not sure if you can get Mars Bars outside of the UK.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Mars bars are available in the US. Never thought of melting it for ice cream, but that's another interesting idea to try out. Not all at once, mind you. If I try everything you all have mentioned thus far I'll be 800 pounds by December!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Kali.Amanda said:


> That's new to me too. Interesting!


Dusty road is similar to rocky road (chocolate ice cream with marshmallow and peanuts - chocolate road with marshmallow stripes and peanut rocks) but with the addition of malt dust and peanut rocks are optional. I learned about dusty road in the early 70s from a customer when I worked at a Dairy Queen. It makes a great sundae but does not work with liquid malt syrup. If you cannot find powdered malt, crush malted milk balls.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! I haven't seen the malted milk balls in a long time. That just made me smile like a little kid


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

AA2014 said:


> Natural/naked.
> 
> Do yourself a favor. Head on over to Trader Joe's and buy a jar of coconut butter. It should cost less than $5. Whenever your kids want magic shell, mix a little bit of that with some cocoa and a tiny bit of sugar real well. Then pour it onto the ice cream. Instant magic shell and much, much healthier.


Are you serious? OMG, what a great idea! I have a whole tub of coconut oil I've been using for all sorts of things. I love the chocolate "shell" things but don't want to eat the weird waxes they sometimes use in them.

These food triggers are evil!


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Kali.Amanda said:


> Yes it is. And thanks for sharing the idea! We will try that.


Actually, it would be the opposite. The oil would be smoother. The butter has some coconut material. It's just processed coconut. Much better value for your money, IMO. I knew you had one there because my counterpart in our New York offices loves Trader Joe's.

Though stay away from the pumpkin spice coffee... Dear God, it tastes like vomit.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

The TJ's in the city is a little annoying and disorganized, I think. The one is Brooklyn is brilliant and I absolutely love it! I don't buy flavored coffees though (thanks for the warning). Coffee is easy enough to tweak on your own without processing. Our daily go-to is usually 5:2 French roast/espresso with cinnamon and vanilla.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Kali.Amanda said:


> Mars bars are available in the US. Never thought of melting it for ice cream, but that's another interesting idea to try out. Not all at once, mind you. If I try everything you all have mentioned thus far I'll be 800 pounds by December!


Make sure to chop them up and melt them in a bowl or similar over hot water and keep stirring. The most delicious choc/caramel sauce results. You'll want to lick the bowl


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know I can curb the impulse to eat the Mars bar once I open the wrapper!


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep - the Mars thing is a favorite here except we roughly chop about four bars, add in half a pint of double cream and microwave it... 

Blimmin' 'eck. I was going to be good today. But now... Maybe not so much.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried Balsamic vinegar? I remember somebody telling me they had some over ice cream and that it was outstanding, but I dunno about that... (little skeptical)


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Ooh - and then there's the thing about getting a bag of caramel/toffees and melting them in the microwave with a little water. I wonder how they would go down with cream instead......


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I gained 20 pounds just by starting this thread!


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, thank you VERY much. Husband just went to the drugstore and I yelled GET ICE CREAM, I have to try this new thing with coconut oil! LOL


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

bobbic said:


> Well, thank you VERY much.


It's research! Yeah, research.


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Kali.Amanda said:


> It's research! Yeah, research.


Of course it is! Doh! LOL


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Kali.Amanda said:


> Has anyone ever tried Balsamic vinegar? I remember somebody telling me they had some over ice cream and that it was outstanding, but I dunno about that... (little skeptical)


I have not tried Balsamic vinegar over ice cream but I have eaten garlic ice cream and also green tea sorbet. Both were very good. I think Balsamic vinegar would be interesting and would probably go very well with the garlic ice cream. I think it would be better with vanilla or raspberry but not with chocolate.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

I remember seeing an article on Gilroy and garlic ice cream. I am properly intrigued but have never tried it. I guess that's another item for our list of things to try!


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Green tea sorbet sounds good, but not the vinegar. I'm allergic to it.


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

Kahlua or Amaretto. Yum.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you all for playing along and giving me your opinions on ice cream toppings. I found two recipes for homemade versions of Magic Shell (very easy as suggested earlier in this thread). If you'd like to read the blog, it is here: http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/10/chocolate-alchemy.html


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Kali,

The thing is, chocolate chips will do that by themselves. Once they cool, they'll harden. I like the idea of using the coconut oil with cocoa and sugar. Haven't tried it yet, though. But I DO have the ice cream now, just waiting! LOL


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

The chips will harden, but this is a literal shell of chocolate. It is just a great effect. And now I'm hooked!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I always loved M & Ms either in or on my ice cream. These days, just some Hershey's Chocolate Sauce is good.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Love hot fudge, cool whip and a cherry.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm thinking someone ought to throw a party with a toppings bar. How cool would that be?!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hot fudge (my homemade hot fudge is especially delicious) with chopped salted peanuts (I'm thinking the new Planter's salted caramel peanuts would be especially good).

Or bananas and caramel sauce (especially good with pralines & cream ice cream).  

When I was a kid one of our special beach vacation treats was homemade banana splits - we'd use neopolitan ice cream, a scoop of each flavor, and use chocolate syrup, pineapple ice cream topping, and strawberry ice cream topping, plus the walnuts in syrup ice cream topping.  Still my favorite banana splits ever.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmm, Meemo I have a feeling you like your ice cream.  

I only started eating peanuts last year, now I want to try them in everything!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

DARK chocolate syrup is my go-to topping


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kali.Amanda said:


> Hmm, Meemo I have a feeling you like your ice cream.
> 
> I only started eating peanuts last year, now I want to try them in everything!


You know honestly, I like ice cream but I usually go for some other dessert if I have a choice. Unless it's homemade ice cream- that's a whole 'nother thing. But I do like those combos I mentioned. &#128521;


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

We don't have ice cream very often either, so any time we do it is a treat. But I really like ice cream. And you are right, almost any dessert that is homemade beats the alternative (but I am very lucky to have a fabulous dessert-maker in residence!).


----------

